# Are previously frozen scallops worth making?



## crankin (Apr 19, 2010)

I really want to try making scallops, but my grocery store does not have a good selection of fresh scallops.  They do, however, have frozen scallops.  But since it seems like freshness is really important with scallops... and since thawing the scallops will result in a fair bit of liquid, will they turn out?  Will it still be possible to get a good sear on thawed scallops?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 19, 2010)

Frozen scallops have worked for me, including giving them a good searing.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2010)

crankin said:


> I really want to try making scallops, but my grocery store does not have a good selection of fresh scallops.  They do, however, have frozen scallops.  But since it seems like freshness is really important with scallops... and since thawing the scallops will result in a fair bit of liquid, will they turn out?  Will it still be possible to get a good sear on thawed scallops?



I'd give it a try and decide for yourself.  The loss of liquid during defrosting is actually helpful in the searing process.  

I do try to buy only dry sea scallops.  That makes a huge difference in searing.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 19, 2010)

i sear them all the time. use paper towels and get as dry as possible. works well. you would think fresh would really be available here. all are frozen or thawed ones in store.


----------



## gage (Jun 5, 2010)

a little late on this post ,but i just read it.  
If the scallops are IQF you are good to go.
 I buy a large amount and make sure I have Ice and cooler for the trip home, I buy the really big sea scallops ,guessing 5 or six to a pound. When I get home i vacumn pack them 4 or 5 to a package. Then thaw in the fridge when I want them ,it usually takes a 24 hours or more to thaw in the meat keeper,the longer the better. I slice each in half like a layercake. pat dry , salt and pepper just before a very hot sear of 20-30 seconds per side. Nice brown crust on them ,remove and deglace in one of several ways depending on what else is going with it. (cognac/garlic usually) 
I have no use for the little thumb size scallops. 
 We also get swimming scallops where I live which are nice steamed .
 In answer to the original query ,if properly individually quick frozen "IQF" and handled I doubt you could tell fresh from frozen afrter they are cooked, although if you like them raw you could, but only because to eat them raw you would be shucking them yourself.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 5, 2010)

since tomato season will be here soon, remember that if you have scallops that aren't cutting it with a sear, you can always make a fresh and quick tomato basil marinara sauce, and toss in the scallops.

over medium heat, toast garlic and shallots in evoo, add minced anchovy. turn heat to high, and add skinned, seeded, and chopped tomatoes, a spoon of tomato paste, chopped fresh parsley, a pinch of hot pepper flakes, and a pinch of oregano.

reduce to thicken the sauce, then stir in scallops (and shrimp, clams, mussels, etc.). they will release some liquid, so depending on the ratio of fish to sauce, you want the sauce fairly thick to start.

cover, let cook for a minute, add a handful of chopped basil, stir scallops. cover and cook for just a minute or two more, stirring once or twice until the scallops are opaque throughout. top with a little more chopped fresh  basil.


lol, just a thought.


----------



## gage (Jun 5, 2010)

would i like to try that with smaller scallops ? you bet I will , I have all that in my garden now except the tomatoes.   Don't know why but I feel Paella coming on .Gage


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 5, 2010)

buckytom said:


> since tomato season will be here soon, remember that if you have scallops that aren't cutting it with a sear, you can always make a fresh and quick tomato basil marinara sauce, and toss in the scallops.
> 
> over medium heat, toast garlic and shallots in evoo, add minced anchovy. turn heat to high, and add skinned, seeded, and chopped tomatoes, a spoon of tomato paste, chopped fresh parsley, a pinch of hot pepper flakes, and a pinch of oregano.
> 
> ...



And a very GOOD thought Bucky!!  Sound delish!!
I made my Shrimp Florentine with frozen tiny scallops a few nites ago.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/easy-and-elegant-shrimp-florentine-for-two-64669.html


----------

